# SCCA Daytona Racing



## Outrageous (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, after getting the chance to shoot for a few minutes of a friends race a few weeks back, he extended the opportunity to go down to Daytona for the double saarc race with him and shoot and help out.  I'm just gonna put up all the pics of the weekend, race wise, or not, hopefully some of them are good.  I'm still workin on getting my panning down and getting closer to the track and not have to be in the spectator only areas.


----------



## Heck (Aug 12, 2009)

Good series, I like the toy effect on #6 works well and have not really seen it done much on track shots. Well done on the pans also. Im not really digging the desaturation of the last few but thats just my personal opinon. Thanks for the share.


----------



## ocular (Aug 12, 2009)

I love those cars, I wanna drive em one day. Nice pics, although I didn't like the shallow depth of field in #6 made me feel ill in this instance.


----------



## boogschd (Aug 12, 2009)

tiltshift!!!

great set!


----------



## polymoog (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree, the tilt/shift one was really cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some nice panning pics as well, re composition try to make sure the car is off centre, so it has more space ahead of it than behind, so it has "somewhere to go"


----------

